# حساب حجم اسطوانه



## Eng.A.zahran (9 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا عندى خزانات سولار بتغذى محطة توليد كهرباء
الخزانات افقية والمفروض ان سعة الواحد 30 طن(30000) ليتر
عايز اعملها مقياس بحىث انى اققدر اعرف سحبى فى اليوم كام ليتر


----------



## سعد العادلى (13 مايو 2010)

اليك الحل


----------



## بولا (13 مايو 2010)

من المعروف ان سعة الاسطوانة 300000 لتر=300مترولحساب كميه السحب اليومى قم بقياس الكمية المسحوبة
بالمترثم تطبق القانون الاتى:-
ط ن ق= نصف القطر الاولx نصف القطر الثانىx الطولx
3.14


----------



## مصطفى ميلان (16 مايو 2010)

*اليك الحل*

هذا برنامج من تصميمي بالحاسوب لحساب حجم السائل داخل خزان اسطواني افقي انقر هنا


----------



## عمراياد (16 مايو 2010)

مصطفى ميلان قال:


> هذا برنامج من تصميمي بالحاسوب لحساب حجم السائل داخل خزان اسطواني افقي انقر هنا


 
الرابط لايعمل


----------



## ديدين (17 مايو 2010)

عمراياد قال:


> الرابط لايعمل


 

الرابط يعمل بشكل جيد


----------



## ديدين (17 مايو 2010)

eng.a.zahran قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا عندى خزانات سولار بتغذى محطة توليد كهرباء
> الخزانات افقية والمفروض ان سعة الواحد 30 طن(30000) ليتر
> عايز اعملها مقياس بحىث انى اققدر اعرف سحبى فى اليوم كام ليتر


 
يجب معرفة شكل الخزان أولا . . .
فإن كان شكله بسيط (أسطواني أو موشوري) بنهايات مستوية فحسابه سهل في هذه الحالة
أما إن كان شكله معقد أو نهاياته محدبة ففي هذه الحالة يكون الحساب أعقد


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (17 مايو 2010)

للاسف تم تحميل البرنامج ولكن لايحسب بل تظهر كلمة لتر فى خانة النتيجة
ارجو مراجعة البرنامج
دمت بخير


----------



## م/يوسف (18 مايو 2010)

ممكن تركب جهاز Flow meter لقياس الكمية المسحوبة
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t111316.html
او شوف هذا البرنامج ممكن يساعدك
وشكرااااااااااااااا


----------



## مصطفى ميلان (18 مايو 2010)

بالعكس البرنامج شغال وخالي من اي ثغرات هو البرنامج الرابع تدخل الطول وارتفاع الخزان وارتفاع السائل وهو يحسب وشكرا لك​


----------



## veto111 (9 يوليو 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## اسحاق عمان (11 يوليو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيراً:75:*​


----------



## General michanics (11 يوليو 2010)

la;,v , [hvd hgjpldg


----------



## General michanics (11 يوليو 2010)

مشكور و جاري التحميل


----------



## قودر (24 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على الموضوع رغم ان الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## قودر (24 يوليو 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل 
ارجو من الادارة تفعيل الرابط وارسالة عبر البريد الالكتروني الخاص بي 
حيث الموضوع مهم بالنسبة لي كثير 
وجزاكم الله الف خير وبارك فيكم


----------



## اسحاق عمان (25 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر:75:


----------



## mariocan (18 أكتوبر 2010)

الرابط لا يعمل ولكن شكرا لمجهودك


----------



## م احمد غلاب (19 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم يا اخواتى فى الله انا هرفعلك برنامج خاص بشركه شلمبرجير فى حسابات جميع التنكات 
والله المستعان


----------



## سازفان قائيدي (3 مارس 2011)

*اليك الحل*



Eng.A.zahran قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا عندى خزانات سولار بتغذى محطة توليد كهرباء
> الخزانات افقية والمفروض ان سعة الواحد 30 طن(30000) ليتر
> عايز اعملها مقياس بحىث انى اققدر اعرف سحبى فى اليوم كام ليتر


السلام عليكم 
اخي العزيز...بعد بحث طويل في المنتديات والمواقع العربية وظهور روابط ونتائج غير نهائية تتعلق بالموضوع ولكن مع شديد الاسف لم استطع الحصول عليه ولكن ...وباذن الله والحمد له تمكنت اخيرا من الحصول على الحل الامثل والاسهل في موقع اجنبي ..اليك والى كل مهندس طموح رابط الموقع..كوني جربت المسار الكامل للموقع هنا وحاولت فتحه فلم يعمل الرابط الكامل لذلك ساعطيكم فقط الصفحة الرئيسية للموقع ..وحاول كتابة الموقع في http// الخاص بالانترنت وليس الضغط عليه هنا لانه ربما لن يعمل هنا ..بعد دخولك الى الصفحة الرئيسية هناك فروع واحد هذه الفروع خاص بالحسابات (calculaters) وهناك تجد ما تحتاجه... اليك الموقع :14::12::13::15::77:
www.handymath.com
وارجوا ان تكون قد استفدت .... مع تحيات المهندس (خيري القائيدي) الملقب ب ابو سازفان


----------



## سازفان قائيدي (3 مارس 2011)

شكرا ل ملتقى المهندسين العرب.... ولكني اتسائل ...لماذا لاتعمل الروابط هنا؟


----------



## zizo_bak (23 أبريل 2011)

مشكور على مجالرائع


----------



## zizo_bak (23 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا جزيلا 
لك مني اجمل تحية*​


----------



## تقوى محمد محمود (8 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم انا عندى برميلين فية 3900جم من النفايات الصلبة ونسبة الماء فية1/4 الكمية ارجو ان تفيدونى حتى اعرف حجم البرميلين


----------



## رائد ناصر العلي (22 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله بالجهود الخيرة


----------



## aqeell (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*حساب كمية وحجم السوائل بالاعتماد على ارتفاعها في الخزان*



Eng.A.zahran قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا عندى خزانات سولار بتغذى محطة توليد كهرباء
> الخزانات افقية والمفروض ان سعة الواحد 30 طن(30000) ليتر
> عايز اعملها مقياس بحىث انى اققدر اعرف سحبى فى اليوم كام ليتر



تستطيع وبكل بساطه الاعتماد على حسابات الانتكريشن ..ويمكنك استخدام الموقع الاتي وذلك بوضع المقياس الذي تريد بعد ان تحدد الابعاد الخارجيه لاي خزان ....الموقع هو http://www.blocklayer.com/Default.aspx


----------



## aqeell (22 سبتمبر 2011)

*قياس حجم السائل بالاعتماد على ارتفاع السائل في الخزان الاسطواني*

تستطيع وبكل بساطه الاعتماد على حسابات الانتكريشن ..ويمكنك استخدام الموقع الاتي وذلك بوضع المقياس الذي تريد بعد ان تحدد الابعاد الخارجيه لاي خزان ....الموقع هو http://www.blocklayer.com/Default.aspx


----------



## engineer sameer (22 سبتمبر 2011)

المهندس زهران، تحية طيبة وبعد:
أود أن أنبه بداية على أن الأطنان تختلف عن اللترات، فعند حساب التدفق عادة، إما أن يؤخذ في عين الاعتبار التدفق الحجمي، أو التدفق الكتلي، فاللترات تدفق حجمي، بينما الأطنان تدفق كتلي، والأصل أن تكون العلاقة بين المتر المكعب وليس اللترات مع الأطنان؛ لأن اللترات تقارن مع الكيلوغرام.​ 


يتم حساب التدفق الكتلي من خلال ضرب التدفق الحجمي بالكثافة والتي تؤخذ عند درجة حرارة النظام العامل: ​ 
التدفق الحجمي = التدفق الحجمي * الكثافة ​ 

كغم/دقيقة = لتر/دقيقة * كغم/لتر​ 
وكثافة الديزل عادة = 0.865 عند درجة حرارة الجو.​ 




​وأما بالنسبة لمعرفة الحجم الذي يتم استهلاكه في محطة التوليد الخاصة بكم، فيتم ذلك من خلال أخذ مستوى الخزان في بداية اليوم، ومرة أخرى آخر اليوم، ويتم قسمة الحجم الناتج على الوقت المحدد، فيكون الناتج عبارة عن التدفق الحجمي للمحطة لكل ساعة أو دقيقة بحسب ما تريد.

الحجم الناتج = نصف قطر الخزان تربع * باي * (المستوى الأول - المستوى الثاني)

مع ملاحظة أنه يجب أن تكون الأحمال ثابتة عند عملية الفحص؛ لأن اختلاف الاحمال يؤدي إلى اختلاف الاستهلاك، وأيضا الخزان لا يزوده شيء، ولا تنسى أن تجري الفحص والخزان ممتلئ.​ 
​أرجو أن أكون قد أجبتك عما تريد.


ولمناقحة العقول أود أن أسأل الأخوة الزملاء سؤالا: لماذا يتم حساب التدفق الكتلي عادة، ولا يتم حساب التدفق الحجمي؟​


----------



## eng.haitham68 (22 سبتمبر 2011)

V=3.14. D2\4 .l


----------

